# Recommended Screen Mesh Count



## BlindAspiration (Feb 14, 2012)

So I wanted to create a custom tag for my shirts before I start shipping. I'm looking at custom woven tags, but honestly I need to wait on that until my revenue increases (I have literally just set up my website, and haven't officially started selling product yet). So until then, I wanted to screen-print a label onto the shirt.

Now. The highest Mesh count I have is 156, and was wondering if this would work for a 4'X3' label with text. If not, I can afford to purchase 1 screen with a higher mesh count, but would prefer to work with what I have. What would be an appropriate mesh count to be able to do this .


(I'm using Matsui Opaque series Water-based Ink FYI)

*On a side note, any tips to prevent bleeding through the other side?

Here's a mock up of the label:


----------



## aaronc (Apr 19, 2011)

156 should be fine, if it doesn't work then just get a higher mesh. I've printed our logo in a smaller size with higher detail on 110 with speedball opaques w/out a problem.


----------

